# Forum General General Discussion  Русский язык наводнен англицизмами

## Ramil

http://www.inopressa.ru/telegraph/2007/ ... 52/english  *Русский язык наводнен англицизмами* 
Эдриан Блумфилд 
Сначала был "франглийский". Потом "испанглийский". Теперь можно начинать привыкать к "рунглишу", пропитанному англицизмами жаргону "кульного" (от англ. cool – "крутой") поколения молодых россиян, который заставляет традиционалистов проливать горючие слезы в их ортодоксальный борщ.  
К ужасу старшего поколения, лексикон российского "поколения пепси" имеет больше общего с MTV, чем с Пушкиным.  
Молодые люди в России шлют своим "френдессам" (подругам) приглашение на "дринк" в "паб" при помощи sms или по интернету. А кто не понимает, о чем речь, тот просто "лузер".  
"Рунглиш", в 2000 году впервые введенный как термин российскими космонавтами, которые этим словом обозначали тот язык, на котором они общались на орбите со своими американскими коллегами на МКС, все больше воспринимается националистами как проявление западного наступления на чистоту одного из величайших языков мира.  
После развала СССР англицизмы начали быстро проникать в русскую речь – как по причине простой нехватки слов для обозначения технических новшеств рыночного капитализма, так и вследствие влияния зарубежных поездок и иностранного телевидения.  
"Множество иностранных слов проникло через интернет, – сообщил Владимир Долгов, глава российского подразделения Google. – Но теперь жаргон перетекает в прессу и рекламу. Язык развивается именно в этом направлении, и остановить этот процесс невозможно".  
Обеспокоенный растущим влиянием английского, Кремль объявил 2007 год "годом русского языка".  
Между тем лингвисты утверждают, что страх перед английским языком не имеет оснований.  
"В молодежной среде всегда существует модный стиль общения, – сообщил Юрий Прохоров, ректор Государственного института русского языка имени Пушкина. – Чистоте русского языка угрожает неправильное употребление собственно русских слов, а не появление иностранных".

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я считаю, что если и дальше процесс будет идти в таком темпе, русский язык просто загнется. Английскими терминами заменяют даже то, для чего существуют русские аналоги.
Бог с ним, с "молодежным жаргоном", но ведь вся эта муть теперь попадает в учебники и "литературную" речь. Один КОУЧИНГ чего стоит! Ужас ужасный.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Я ещё как-то могу примириться со словами типа компьютер или менеджер (хотя я всё больше намеренно искажаю _менеджера_ на _манагера_, потому что _манагер_ гораздо лучше отражает всю суть этого нового русского понятия.)
Есть совершенно идиотские слова типа мерчандайзер, консалтинг, биллинг, тренинг, и прочие -инги. Эти слова, по моему мнению, может употреблять только полный идиот, не знающий родного языка.

----------


## BappaBa

Думаю, русский язык выживет. Вместе с хиппи ушли _стриты_, _флэты_, _асканье_ денег и т.п. Вместе с поколением пепси тоже уйдет вся пена.  Конечно, в СМС-ке проще написать _ок_, а не _договорились_, но _мерчандайзеры_ точно не приживутся =)

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, насчёт ОК. Долгое общение с компьютером привело к тому, что я воспринимаю эти две буквы как некую идеограмму или иероглиф, означающий подтверждение. Т.е. это для меня не 2 буквы, а один символ. (как смайлики или знаки дорожного движения)

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ramil, статья резко преувеличена. Я никогда не слышал, чтобы кто-нибудь говорил "френдесса" или "дринкать". Это звучало бы по-идиотски. 
Кроме того, язык, который не изменяется и не впитывает в себя новые веяния -- обречён на вымирание. 
Можешь посчитать, сколько в английском языке слов французского происхождения. Они ж панику не делают от этого.

----------


## Scorpio

Статья полна глупостей. Прежде всего, "ruglish" -- это не русский, разбавленный англицизмами, а совсем наоборот: английский, малость подпорченный (или, в зависимости от точки зрения, улучшенный  ::  ) нашими соотечественниками.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruglish

----------


## gRomoZeka

Впитывать новые веяния надо, но зачем заимствовать слова-уроды?  
Кому нужен "коучинг" (да, я снова о нем  :: ), ведь его даже выговорить невозможно! С какого бодуна позаимствовали слово "хэппенинг"? 
Уже пролезло в речь "адвайзинг" (сама слышала несколько раз) и (бр-рр) "адвайзинговое агентство"!!! Тоже веяние, да? То есть к "консалтингу" народ уже привык, значит, надо еще че-нибудь, поуродливее, поновее.  
Да и френдесса если пока не говорят (хотя в инете уже сплошь и рядом, посмотри сам), то скоро заговорят как миленькие. Вон "бойфрендом" уже никого не удивишь, а раньше ведь плевались от этого слова. Так что отмахиваться не стоит: потихоньку-полегоньку лет за 5 народ к любой дряни привыкает и начинает тянуть ее в речь. Потом уже не избавишься.

----------


## Ramil

Статья, может, и преувеличена, да и написана - иностранцем, плохо разбирающемся в нюансах, но не будете же вы спорить, что в русском полно дебильных заимствований. 
Очень хорошо сложившуюся ситуацию описал Михаил Веллер в своём рассказе "Pax Americana" (входит в книгу "Б. Вавилонская")
Очень советую почитать (он коротенький, выложил бы сюда, но, к сожалению не нашел в эл. виде). (Кстати, если у кого есть электронный вариант - буду очень признателен).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Статья полна глупостей. Прежде всего, "ruglish" -- это не русский, разбавленный анггличизмами, а совсем наоборот: английский, малость подпорченный (или, в зависимости от точки зрения, улучшенный  ) нашими соотечественниками.

 Ну они просто использовали этот абзац:  

> As a term for describing the Russian-English pidgin language,[verification needed] it was popularized in 2000, when the language aboard the International Space Station was described as "Runglish".

 Непонятно, к чему, правда.  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Статья, может, и преувеличена, да и написана - иностранцем, плохо разбирающемся в нюансах, но не будете же вы спорить, что в русском полно дебильных заимствований.

 Эт не спорю. Но например я не имею ничего против слова "компьютер", или там "принтер".

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Статья, может, и преувеличена, да и написана - иностранцем, плохо разбирающемся в нюансах, но не будете же вы спорить, что в русском полно дебильных заимствований.   Эт не спорю. Но например я не имею ничего против слова "компьютер", или там "принтер".

 Я, в общем-то, тоже против них ничего не имею. Хотя есть русские аналоги - ЭВМ (Электронно-вычислительная машина) и ПУ (Печатающее устройство). 
Первый компьютер был построен в США, поэтому всё, что относится к вычислительной технике перенимается из английского (и это нормально, потому что руссие аналоги длинные и корявые). Это технческие термины и я даже за их заимствование, чтобы облегчить чтение тех. литературы. Ведь на заре компьютерной эры некоторые сталкивались с трудностями интерпретации терминов типа ОЗУ, ПЗУ, АЦПУ, НЖМД, НГМД и пр.  
Я против абсолютно излишних заимствований, подменяющих распространённые русские понятия. Почему я уборщицу должен называть клининг-менеджером? Почему хорошее русское слово консультирование превратилось в мерзкий консалтинг? Почему наставник (ну тренер, на худой конец) стал тренинг-менеджером? Почему наличные стали кэшем?

----------


## Scorpio

Все верно. По моему, языковая разница между словами "консультирование" и "консалтинг" как раз отлично отражает разницу между разумным заимствованием и рабским имитированием. Второе -- напоминает о дикарях, которым привезли зеркала и стеклянные бусы. 
Кстати, как мне не противны всякие "консалтинги" и "коучинги", что меня по настоящему бесит -- это всякие "ресепшены" и пр. Если уж русское слово "приемная" не нравится, почему бы не сказать "рецепция"? Это хоть более по русски...

----------


## Ramil

И уж особенно бесит, когда я слышу от подрастающего поколения:
"Ауч!" вместо "Ой!", "Вау!" вместо "Ух ты!", "Фак" вместо "Бл.!"

----------


## Оля

Меня очень раздражает, что в русский язык просачиваются "английские" запятые. Например:  _Сегодня, я ходил в кино._ 
ПОУБИВАВ БЫ!! (c)

----------


## Ramil

> Меня очень раздражает, что в русский язык просачиваются "английские" запятые. Например:  _Сегодня, я ходил в кино._ 
> ПОУБИВАВ БЫ!! (c)

 В английском I've been in cinema today запятых нет. 
Это не английские запятые, это запятые просто от неграмотности.

----------


## Оля

> В английском I've been in cinema today запятых нет. 
> Это не английские запятые, это запятые просто от неграмотности.

 Значит, я просто привела неудачный пример.
А если сказать "Today(,) I've been in cinema"? Тоже запятых нет? Или так построить предложение нельзя?

----------


## BappaBa

> "Фак" вместо "Бл.!"

 За это пожизненный эцих с гвоздями!!! =)

----------


## vox05

> Ramil, статья резко преувеличена. Я никогда не слышал, чтобы кто-нибудь говорил "френдесса" или "дринкать". Это звучало бы по-идиотски.

 Френд/френдесса - специфический для livejournal термин, обозначает пользователя, который может читать закрытые для не-друзей записи в жж.  Поскольку слово "друг" имеет несколько другое значение,  транскрибированное(?) импортное слово народу больше понравилось.   

> Можешь посчитать, сколько в английском языке слов французского происхождения. Они ж панику не делают от этого.

 Ха. А вот французы от английских заимствований прямо в ужас впадают.

----------


## wanja

ИМХО, это пройдет, как любая мода, останутся лишь осмысленные заимствования. Ведь говорили же в XVIII-XIX веках "продвинутые" (не знаю, как их тогда называли) на помеси французского с нижегородским, вызывая негодование у ценителей родного языка, а затем все это унесло ветром перемен.

----------


## Ramil

> ИМХО, это пройдет, как любая мода, останутся лишь осмысленные заимствования. Ведь говорили же в XVIII-XIX веках "продвинутые" (не знаю, как их тогда называли) на помеси французского с нижегородским, вызывая негодование у ценителей родного языка, а затем все это унесло ветром перемен.

 Английский сейчас имеет гораздо более сильное влияние, чем тогда. Хотя бы за счёт интернета и СМИ (+реклама и торговые наименования).

----------


## Yazeed

Такому богатому языку, как русскому, совсем не нужны английские слова. При этом они бывают чаще в новостях, чем русские слова, даже те слова, для которых существуют русские аналоги. Вот например сейчас вместо "терпимость" говорят "толерантность", и вместо "самоубйиство" употребляют "суицид". Да что за чушь вообще? ))

----------


## Оля

> Такому богатому языку, как русский, совсем не нужны английские слова. При этом они бывают чаще в новостях, чем русские слова, даже те слова, для которых существуют русские аналоги. Вот, например, сейчас вместо "терпимость" говорят "толерантность", и вместо "самоубийство" употребляют "суицид". Да что за чушь вообще? ))

 Да... Я раньше не знала, что это за слово такое чудн

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Ramil  В английском I've been in cinema today запятых нет. 
> Это не английские запятые, это запятые просто от неграмотности.   Значит, я просто привела неудачный пример.
> А если сказать "Today(,) I've been in cinema"? Тоже запятых нет? Или так построить предложение нельзя?

 It would be better to say "Today I went to the movies." But in more official context, especially in third person context, a comma follows the timeframe: "Today, the president has announced tax cuts for all citizens."

----------


## Remyisme

_Суицид_ наверно говорят также как _геноцид_?

----------


## Scorpio

"Суицид" -- это медицинский, или юридический термин вместо употребляемого в обиходе "самоубийство".

----------


## Ty

So...um... 
What is заимствований
and наводнен
and пофигу
and ПОУБИВАВ??????  
Sorry I shouldn't  post anything on the main forum since I can't understand anything.   ::

----------


## Mike-A

> So...um... 
> What is заимствованный
> and наводнен
> and пофигу
> and ПОУБИВАВ??????  
> Sorry I shouldn't  post anything on the main forum since I can't understand anything.

 Hi! 
Заимствованный means borrowed or taken. For example: Russian language have taken many words from English one. 
Наводнён in this case means "full of". For example: Rusian language is full of English words. 
Пофигу it's a slang word which means "I don't care".

----------


## Оля

> What is заимствований
> and наводнен
> and пофигу
> and ПОУБИВАВ??????  
> Sorry I shouldn't  post anything on the main forum since I can't understand anything.

 заимствований = genitive plural from заимствование (loan word)
полн*о* = full to the brim
наводнен = is flooded
(мне) пофигу = I don't care
ПОУБИВАВ = ... it's from one joke..   ::  Means something like "I'll kill (them) for this!"

----------


## Ramil

Наводнён - flooded. 
Russian language is flooded with borrowings from English.

----------


## Ty

Thanks everyone.  I would say Russian isn't flooded with English or it would be easier for me to learn.

----------


## Vadim84

Слишком много ненужных заимствований не в русском языке, а в речи отдельных людей, в частности, некоторых регулярных посетителей интернет-форумов и чатов. Заимствования произрастают из неумения складно выразить мысль по-русски. Чтобы говорить красиво и без лишних заимствований, нужно много читать и часто заглядывать в толковые словари.
Правда, это далеко не сразу помогает (я о себе  :: ). Я начал постоянно справляться в толковых словарях о значении слов лишь в последние два-три года, а много читать (в основном классику) принялся только в начале этого года  :: 
Но слишком увлекаться чтением словарей тоже не следует. Я обратил внимание на то, что во время чтения мое сознание все время отвлекается на смысловые значения отдельных слов, из-за чего уже не получается быстро понимать текст книги.  Воспринимать мысли-то нужно не отдельными словами, а группами слов, целыми фразами, предложениями. Поэтому в последнее время пытаюсь излечиться от вредных привычек в чтении, тренируюсь в скорочтении (которым, кстати, тоже не стоит чрезмерно увлекаться). Всё должно быть в меру.

----------


## Оля

> много читать (в основном классику) принялся только в начале этого года

 А мы-то всё думали, куда это ты пропал.   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  много читать (в основном классику) принялся только в начале этого года    А мы-то всё думали, куда это ты пропал.

 Да я просто от вас всех отдыхал :P   ::   
Ровно год назад мне дали кое-какой текст для перевода, и я несколько дней не посещал форум из-за недосуга. А потом как-то уже по инерции не заходил сюда. И вот спустя год решил вернуться, ибо здесь интересно. 
P.S. Когда вернулся, я был поражен количеством постов у тебя на счетчике  ::

----------


## Оля

> P.S. Когда вернулся, я был поражен количеством постов у тебя на счетчике

 Поверь, мне самой стыдно.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Меня очень раздражает, что в русский язык просачиваются "английские" запятые.

 Не то слово.   ::  
Печально то, что чаще я их вижу не в Интернете, а в прессе. 
Нет, так просто эти англицизмы не уйдут, многое останется. 
Хотя бы потому, что сейчас намного меньше следят за чистотой языка. 
А многие слова уже прижились.
Что такое "толерантность" (слово, между прочим, латинского происхождения) я знаю с детства, да и "суицид" мне чуждым никогда не казался, всегда чувствовала, где оно уместно, где нет. Всякие "мерчендайзеры" и "эйчары" окончательно приживутся уже совсем скоро. Если, конечно, не взять на вооружение опыт Франции.)) А это вряд ли. 
Меня не пугают заимствования там, где они оправданы (к ним не относятся, например, менеджеры, которые не менеджеры вовсе). Не раздражают, а скорее смешат люди, хватающиеся за слова, которые им кажутся модными ("респект", "месседжи" и "креатив" без меры) или матерятся английскими словами, языком Интернета я пользуюсь сама. Но когда такое позволяют себе люди, которые по долгу службы обязаны писать и говорить грамотно! Здесь у меня просто нет слов. 
И ведь среди них тоже всё чаще можно услышать: "Ой, да какая разница, как писать". Неграмотным быть если не модно, то уже, по крайней мере, не зазорно. А тех, кто так не думает, всё меньше, и их сразу начинают обвинять в занудстве. И упрощение грамматики здесь не поможет, если люди в принципе имели в виду правила, упрощенные они или нет. 
Поэтому когда какой-нибудь идиот начинает искать для своей фирмы Секретарей и Курьеров, его не останавливают. Некому. Всё это вместе с "клиниговыми менеджерами", лишними запятыми, "английскими" и нет, и путаньем "чтобы" и "что бы". И ладно бы "жёлтая" пресса таким баловалась... Так ведь ежедневные газеты даже некоторые деловые издания туда же. Частицу "ни", например, в украинских русскоязычных изданиях все равно что отменили. 
Более-менее грамотно я пишу отчасти благодаря тому, что в детстве что-то читала. Но то, что я читаю в последнее время, даёт обратный эффект. Я уже сама толком не знаю, когда запятая нужна, когда нет, когда "не" пишется с прилагательными и наречиями слитно, могу задуматься над тем, писать "девчонка" или "девченка".   ::

----------


## Оля

> их сразу начинают обвинять в занудстве.

 Да...   ::  +1
Особенно убивает аргумент "_ну это же интернет, в интернете можно_".   

> путаньем "чтобы" и "что бы".

 А я всё чаще встречаю в интернете вариант "что-бы".   ::     

> Более-менее грамотно я пишу отчасти благодаря тому, что в детстве что-то читала.

 Опять +1.
Кстати, сегодня не только печатные издания, но и художественная, и научно-популярная литература выпускается с кучей ошибок. 
Хотя твой пост не об англицизмах, а просто о всеобщей повальной тенденции к безграмотности. И я боюсь, что в масштабах такой огромной страны, как наша, её вряд ли удастся остановить.

----------


## Ramil

> Кстати, сегодня не только печатные издания, но и художественная, и научно-популярная литература выпускается с кучей ошибок.

 Раньше в советских издательствах сидели грамотные редакторы и корректоры. Корректоры вообще - отдельная каста, ведь именно от них зависит количество опечаток и ошибок в напечатанном тексте. Сейсас всё это делается спустя рукава (особенно в маленьких издательствах и типографиях, где порой вообще нет такой должности как корректор).

----------


## Оля

> Раньше в советских издательствах сидели грамотные редакторы и корректоры.

 Я абсолютно согласна с тобой. Именно поэтому книгам, которые тогда издавались, можно верить практически безоговорочно.

----------


## Lampada

_Явства_

----------


## Оля

А у нас случайно нет закона, который требует штрафовать издательства, выпускающие книги с ошибками? Особенно если это книги для детей...

----------


## Rtyom

Не буду указывать на ошибки в анекдоте на фотографии... Но какой &*@#&&#*&# поставил этот анекдот в книгу, адресованную ребёнку?! Тем более что в оригинале там должен быть студент! 
Блин, дайте мне того автора, я ему лично накостыляю за то, что думает только о бабках!

----------


## Оля

> Но какой &*@#&&#*&# поставил этот анекдот в книгу, адресованную ребёнку?!

 Да уж, действительно...  ::

----------


## mishau_

найтят рэперы и панки на флету
найтят хиппи после травки на стриту
даже Патрик спать ложится
крейзовоз ему приснится
и лонговый хайр
баю-бай! 
после шира по флетухе в этот час
ходят глюки, бродят глюки возле нас
джинсы хавают котлеты
дринчат вайн в углу скелеты
ты им пожелай
баю-бай 
баю-баю, должен пипл ночью спать
баю-баю, завтра свинтят нас опять
а пока мы не кемарим
по колесам дружно вдарим
кайф пойдет с винта
баю-ба!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

These people will go further. 
Can ya imagin' what wud they do w'English?

----------


## Wowik

Ни кайфа, ни лайфа,
Хоть фейсом об тэйбл!
С моих супер Райфл
Срезали лэйбл!

----------


## Wowik

> "Вау!" вместо "Ух ты!"

 Это достало больше всего.   ::   
То ли дело раньше! Люди говорили "Вах!" вместо "Ух ты!"  ::  
Помню студенческую шутку: 
Преподаватель по электротехнике рассматривает результаты лабораторной работы студента. 
"Вах, вах, вах! Какой ВАХ!" - говорит он с грузинским акцентом

----------


## Remyisme

I don't wanna be off topic, but Hebrew has the same problem completley this days(where is TATU?)

----------


## Scrabus

> Слишком много ненужных заимствований не в русском языке, а в речи отдельных людей, в частности, некоторых регулярных посетителей интернет-форумов и чатов. Заимствования произрастают из неумения складно выразить мысль по-русски.

 Не согласен. Если человек нормально по-русски не может высказать мысль, то на английском и подавно. По поводу проблемы могу сказать, фигня это всё, а не проблема. И русские аналоги никто не забыл, просто как-то скучно писать одно и тоже. Раз написал так, раз так, а потом можно и англицизм вставить). Лично не вижу в этом ничего плохого. Сам балуюсь периодически и ничего зазорного в этом не вижу. Русский от этого хуже я знать не стал. Хотя согласен, в книжках должны писать грамотно, особенно в детских, поскольку учить детей писать абы как с самого начала не есть _труъ_  :P

----------


## Vadim84

> И русские аналоги никто не забыл, просто как-то скучно писать одно и тоже.

 Вот это как раз и говорит о плохом знании русского языка :P Если у человека каждый раз выходит одно и то же, значит, у него скудный лексикон, узкое мышление. Неужели для каждой ситуации существует лишь один "русский аналог", некий определенный набор слов? Надо стремиться использовать все богатство великого и могучего, знать и употреблять как можно больше ярких, неизбитых выражений и синонимов.
А варваризмы надо к месту вставлять и не злоупотреблять ими. Некоторые понятия, действительно, проще объяснить, привлекая англицизмы.

----------


## Wowik

> Хотя согласен, в книжках должны писать грамотно, особенно в детских, поскольку учить детей писать абы как с самого начала не есть _труъ_  :P

 И телевидение туда же! 
Откуда все эти "Вау!" ? Из телевизора! 
Дети теперь "Ух-ты!" и услышать-то нигде не могут.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  И русские аналоги никто не забыл, просто как-то скучно писать одно и тоже.   Вот это как раз и говорит о плохом знании русского языка :P Если у человека каждый раз выходит одно и то же, значит, у него скудный лексикон, узкое мышление. Неужели для каждой ситуации существует лишь один "русский аналог", некий определенный набор слов? Надо стремиться использовать все богатство великого и могучего, знать и употреблять как можно больше ярких, неизбитых выражений и синонимов.
> А варваризмы надо к месту вставлять и не злоупотреблять ими. Некоторые понятия, действительно, проще объяснить, привлекая англицизмы.

 Можно написать и 10 разных выражений одного значения по-русски, это не проблема, но это всё не то   :P . Англицизмы звучат интереснее, нетипично). Это сложно объяснить, но такие выражения или слова подогревают общение молодёжи. Почему появилась эта подонкоффская лексика, лит, англицизмы и другие "гадости", которые так не любят борцы за чистоту родной речи? Да просто "стиль Пушкина" во-первых, уже недостаточно современен и не может выразить всё полноту картины теперешнего времени(в большинстве своём, именно поэтому появились англицизмы), во-вторых, часть людей он банально утомил своим занудством и правильностью. Люди хотят расслабиться и говорить так, как прикольно и удобно, так, как доставляет им удовольствие. Разве можно их за это винить? 
Я не удивлён, что у большинства реакция на подобные явления отрицательная, учитывая что это языковой форум и тут сидят в своей массе "аццкие лингвисты", готовые за правильность речи "неку хрякнуть", но это только одна сторона медали. Называть дураком человека только потому, что он использует нетипичную лексику и англицизмы, которые _ему_ режут слух(а другим может нравится?), по меньшей мере опрометчиво. Так что тут каждый решает для себя. Для других это действительно, не более чем занудство, заботиться о постоянной и всегда правильной русской речи. Истина, как говориться, обычно посередине. Время всё рассудит. А сказать и заставить кого-то делать не так, а иначе, всё-равно не получится...

----------


## Оля

> во-вторых, часть людей он банально утомил своим занудством и правильностью.

 "Занудством" утомляет не Пушкин, а школьные учителя.
А что такое "правильность Пушкина" - я даже не могу предположить, о чем это ты. 
Пушкин может "утомить" только тех, кто его много читает и хорошо знаком с его творчеством, но я не думаю, что таких людей много.

----------


## Scrabus

Под Пушкиным здесь подразумевались все писатели того времени, которые привнесли последние, как считают ценители чистого русского языка, изменения в лучшую сторону. Пушкин лишь яркий представитель  ::  .

----------


## Оля

> все писатели того времени, которые привнесли последние, как считают ценители чистого русского языка, изменения в лучшую сторону.

 Я первый раз встречаю такую точку зрения. А как же Серебряный век (да и не только)?
А цитату какую-нибудь можно?

----------


## Ramil

Между прочим, "Серебряный век" дал современному русскому языку гораздо больше, чем тот же Пушкин. Сейчас классическим русским языком является именно язык писателей и поэтов рубежа 19-20 вв (т.е. 100-летней давности). Для них это был Пушкин, и т. д. Не берусь предположить, каким будет русский язык через 100 лет. (и будет ли вообще).

----------


## Vadim84

> Можно написать и 10 разных выражений одного значения по-русски, это не проблема, но это всё не то Razz . Англицизмы звучат интереснее, нетипично).

 Это называется англомания. Крылов вот в своих фельетонах лихо высмеивает галломанию. Русский вполне хороший язык и звучит не менее интересно, чем английский.  

> Почему появилась эта подонкоффская лексика, лит, англицизмы и другие "гадости", которые так не любят борцы за чистоту родной речи? Да просто "стиль Пушкина" во-первых, уже недостаточно современен и не может выразить всё полноту картины теперешнего времени(в большинстве своём, именно поэтому появились англицизмы), во-вторых, часть людей он банально утомил своим занудством и правильностью.

 Для отражения в языке современной жизни служат неологизмы (которые могут быть и англицизмами). Если человек не может выразить мысль по-русски, пусть прибегает к варваризмам, падонкизмам, это его дело, но не надо говорить, что русский язык устарел. Это просто оправдание нежелания изъясняться красиво и осмысленно.  

> Люди хотят расслабиться и говорить так, как прикольно и удобно, так, как доставляет им удовольствие.

 Должно быть, разные люди хотят говорить по-разному, но, боюсь, люди говорят так, как умеют, а не так, как хотят. Но было бы неплохо уметь выражаться, как душе угодно. Захотел, заговорил, точно Пушкин. Захотел, залепетал по-падонкаффски  ::   

> А сказать и заставить кого-то делать не так, а иначе, всё-равно не получится...

 Это верно, принуждать нет смысла. Но пропагандировать чистоту речи, по-моему, благое дело  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Можно написать и 10 разных выражений одного значения по-русски, это не проблема, но это всё не то Razz . Англицизмы звучат интереснее, нетипично).
> 			
> 		  Это называется англомания. Крылов вот в своих фельетонах лихо высмеивает галломанию. Русский вполне хороший язык и звучит не менее интересно, чем английский.
> [quote:30etoc7m]Почему появилась эта подонкоффская лексика, лит, англицизмы и другие "гадости", которые так не любят борцы за чистоту родной речи? Да просто "стиль Пушкина" во-первых, уже недостаточно современен и не может выразить всё полноту картины теперешнего времени(в большинстве своём, именно поэтому появились англицизмы), во-вторых, часть людей он банально утомил своим занудством и правильностью.

 Для отражения в языке современной жизни служат неологизмы (которые могут быть и англицизмами). Если человек не может выразить мысль по-русски, пусть прибегает к варваризмам, падонкизмам, это его дело, но не надо говорить, что русский язык устарел. Это просто оправдание нежелания изъясняться красиво и осмысленно.  

> Люди хотят расслабиться и говорить так, как прикольно и удобно, так, как доставляет им удовольствие.

 Должно быть, разные люди хотят говорить по-разному, но, боюсь, люди говорят так, как умеют, а не так, как хотят. Но было бы неплохо уметь выражаться, как душе угодно. Захотел, заговорил, точно Пушкин. Захотел, залепетал по-падонкаффски  ::   

> А сказать и заставить кого-то делать не так, а иначе, всё-равно не получится...

 Это верно, принуждать нет смысла. Но пропагандировать чистоту речи, по-моему, благое дело  :: [/quote:30etoc7m]
1) У нас английскому в школах учат, оттого и англицизмы. А так людям всё-равно на чём говорить, лишь бы это не звучало стандартным русским языком. Это на текущий момент, период такой. Будь другой язык в ходу, звучали бы его помеси. Можете называть это модой если будет угодно.
2) Ну сколько говорить, не в этом причина. Если человеку хочется говорить на неологизмах, то он будет на них говорить, будь он хоть "семь пядей во лбу" или необразованный из начальной школы. Ну почему вам кажется, что зная и владея в достаточной мере своим родным языком, нельзя использовать современные штучки? Вы слишком серьёзны, право.
3) См. п2. Умеют не все, но одно не исключает другое.
4) Можете попробовать, но без особого фанатизма. И тем более, не стоит так валить на "лёгкие шалости современного русского языка".

----------


## Оля

Scrabus, и все-таки, какие именно "ценители чистого русского языка" считают... и далее по тексту? Ссылку, цитату можно?

----------


## Ramil

> Ну почему вам кажется, что зная и владея в достаточной мере своим родным языком, нельзя использовать современные штучки? Вы слишком серьёзны, право.

 Ну а вам почему кажется, что те, кто использует современные штучки, знают и владеют в достаточной мере своим родным языком? И что значит "_в достаточной мере_"? В достаточной для кого? Для них же самих? Или для того, чтобы объясниться с продавцом в магазине и милиционером на улице? 
Вы слишком наивны, право  ::    

> 3) См. п2. Умеют не все, но одно не исключает другое.

 Не исключает... но пугает ничтожное количество _знающих и умеющих_.

----------


## Rtyom

> ...У нас английскому в школах учат, оттого и англицизмы...

 Глубоко сомневаюсь, что англицизмы происходят из-за того, что учат языку в школе. Скорее всего, агрессивная пропаганда ценностей англоязычной культуры тут проявляется. Языковое обучение всего лишь даёт подспорье к внедрению англицизмов. Хотя, то, что мы в этой теме вкладываем в понятие «англицизм» как-то аморфно, нечётко. Тут следует точно определиться.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  ...У нас английскому в школах учат, оттого и англицизмы...   Глубоко сомневаюсь, что англицизмы происходят из-за того, что учат языку в школе.

 Согласна. Когда-то ведь в школах только немецкому учили, и ничего. Не было такой проблемы.
Да и о всяких там "креативах" не в школе узнают. 
Собственно, я не хотела больше сюда писать, потому что моя позиция из предыдущего сообщения ясна: в быту, с друзьям, да с кем угодно, кого это устраивает - пожалуйста, в профессиональной среде - фи.   

> Захотел - заговорил, точно Пушкин. Захотел - залепетал по-падонкаффски.

 Не скажу, что эта единственная ошибка на четвёртной странице, но эту уж как-то очень захотелось исправить.)

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Ну почему вам кажется, что зная и владея в достаточной мере своим родным языком, нельзя использовать современные штучки? Вы слишком серьёзны, право.   Ну а вам почему кажется, что те, кто использует современные штучки, знают и владеют в достаточной мере своим родным языком? И что значит "_в достаточной мере_"? В достаточной для кого? Для них же самих? Или для того, чтобы объясниться с продавцом в магазине и милиционером на улице? 
> Вы слишком наивны, право      
> 			
> 				3) См. п2. Умеют не все, но одно не исключает другое.
> 			
> 		  Не исключает... но пугает ничтожное количество _знающих и умеющих_.

 Ну, собственно, на другой подход к вопросу я и не надеялся...
Понятия не были уточнены и у вас, так что...
Достаточная мера на самом деле для каждого своя, а предела совершенству нет. Ну, предположим, для комфортного общения. Устроит?
Даже если предположить, что кто-то действительно наивен, то кто-то другой  слишком зануден и строг. Требовать от людей, чтобы они всё знали и умели это конечно хорошо, но к чему перебарщивать? Тем более, если понятия не исключающие. Хоть есть англицизмы или "фишки языковые", хоть их нет - лучшему изучению родного языка это навряд ли поспособствует. Будут молчать или говорить "эм, бы, ну это, как бы типо того и всё такое. Ну ты понял"  ::  .   

> Scrabus, и все-таки, какие именно "ценители чистого русского языка" считают... и далее по тексту? Ссылку, цитату можно?

 Извини, Оля, я бы рад, да только не помню уже где читал). Не так часто бываю на интеллектуальных форумах, всё больше на общих, типичных, где даже народ и не знает, что за "Серебряный век" и кто вообще такие эти Бунин и Ахматова... Но если как-нибудь занесёт меня туда и случайно наткнусь на отзывы, обязательно выложу цитату.  ::  
Расслабьтесь, не будьте столь серьёзны-). А то вы как-то уж слишком далеки от народа. Главное помнить, что всё не так плохо, а гораздо хуже  :P   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Ну сколько говорить, не в этом причина.

 Причина чего? В той своей фразе, на которую вы здесь отвечаете, я просто сказал, что не нужно называть русский язык устарелым, ибо это не так.  

> Если человеку хочется говорить на неологизмах, то он будет на них говорить, будь он хоть "семь пядей во лбу" или необразованный из начальной школы. Ну почему вам кажется, что зная и владея в достаточной мере своим родным языком, нельзя использовать современные штучки?

 С чего вы это взяли? Я не говорил, что "нельзя использовать современные штучки". Я ж сказал, ни к чему этими "штучками" чрезмерно увлекаться, а не использовать их, но, конечно, как изъясняться - личное дело каждого. Просто мне интереснее слушать и читать людей, хорошо владеющих вообще русским языком, а не англицизмами.   

> Вы слишком серьёзны, право.

 Разве? А мне кажется, что слишком серьезны вы. Расслабьтесь, вас никто не неволит в срочном порядке овладевать языком Пушкина.  

> Можете попробовать, но без особого фанатизма. И тем более, не стоит так валить на "лёгкие шалости современного русского языка".

 Да я и не считаю себя фанатиком и ни на что не "валю". Я лишь высказал свою точку зрения, на которую вы почему-то отреагировали весьма горячо. Видимо, по ошибке приняли меня за эдакого сердитого брюзгу-пуриста. Вы сами приписываете мне радикальные взгляды.   

> Не скажу, что эта единственная ошибка на четвёртной странице, но эту уж как-то очень захотелось исправить.)

 Спасибо. Постановка тире и двоеточия - моя слабая сторона. Надо будет почитать правила.

----------


## Vadim84

2Scrabus: 
Хорошо, я готов перефразировать вот это не совсем точное высказывание, которое вам не понравилось: "Заимствования произрастают из неумения складно выразить мысль по-русски." 
Скажем так:
"Чрезмерное количество заимствований в речи произрастает из неумения или нежелания (но, по-моему, чаще именно из неумения) складно и красиво выразить мысль по-русски.

----------

